# Lindall's Goatstead waiting room



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi all, I have been having so much fun reading everyone's waiting room stories and birth announcements. We have Nigerian Dwarf 8 girls, well I think 8 girls, who will be kidding soon. I unfortunately do not have breeding dates. A couple of the girls have started to form udders and bellies are swelling. If anyone has guesses as to when they are due I would be thrilled to hear. I can not wait for Babies!!! https://www.facebook.com/lindallsgoatstead/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How exciting! What kind of buck are they all bred to? Do you know how long/when they were exposed to the buck?


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

I have 2 Nigerian Dwarf bucks. They have been in with the does since they were 12 weeks old. So I am not sure when they bred or even which bucks are the fathers. The bucks are brothers I got in May 2015 at a week old. I attached a picture. They do have a separate buck pen they are about to move into on the other side of the property.

We have one doe who I think is almost ready. Her udder is quite big, a little tight, she has been having a white discharge and is in a horrible mood. Our stalls are made of dog kennels and she is fiercely protecting one. I lock her in at night but let her out during they day. We have a camera in our bran area set up to keep and eye on everyone. 

I am really hoping for babies soon. This is our 4th kidding season and every year it gets more exciting, but we are still total newbies and are on pins and needles waiting for these babies. Thank God for this Forum.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

We had two babies born to Paris last night, one doe and one buck. They are so cute. I will get better pictures today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Hazel had three babies on Saturday. One buck and two does.


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

Anna had a buckling and doeling tonight.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A bunch of cuties!


----------

